# you got chicked! jersey



## dabsabre (Aug 27, 2009)

hopefully I'm not stepping on any toes or crossing any boundaries here.. long time RBR mostly-lurker who's been "chicked" many times and not ashamed to admit it.. well, I figured I might as well design a jersey to capture the event..

"like" if you're so inclined. if it gets enough votes I'll hold a drawing here for the free jersey..

You Got Chicked - Voler: You're the Artist Details


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Funny! I'd say add an exclamation point at the end of the big "CHICKED" on the back, and customize the font if possible to add emphasis. The front is a little bare, I'd suggest adding something i.e. "Watch out!"

Now someone needs to make a "You just got tranny'd!" version... or maybe not


----------



## dabsabre (Aug 27, 2009)

yeah, there are a few pending changes to the design that aren't reflected in the mockup on the site. it needs a lot more votes to become a reality though..


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

not to be dense, but I don't really get the point of your 'theme'...

a female rider passed you...

not really a monumental event.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Awesome, just showed it to my fiance who had a chuckle.


----------

